# window washer won work



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

The other day i tried to use my window washer and to my surprise it didnt really work... it sprayed for 2 seconds and then died... the blades still move and the exit ports are not clogged... oh and yes there is fluid in there i just put new stuff in there and its full... the fluid comes out of the exit ports at some points but does not spray... it just dribbles... any thoughts?


----------



## Altigurl (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh gosh i have had this issue with my altima many times.!!! Mine dribbles out one day then the next day it sprays so much that it goes over on to the back window!!!


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

im having the same problem with my 200SX


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Try disconnecting the rubber hose underneath the hood before it reaches the nozzles. Then do some spray tests. You should be able to trace back the problem all the way to the washer motor. Closely check for kinks, loose or damaged hoses, and clogging. Also, should be able to blow water forcefully through the nozzles, or use a manual pump to test whether there is a leakage somewhere. Good luck.


----------

